# Latex Titlesec:: Problem beim Ausrichten von leftmargin-paragraph-Überschriften



## McForgi (20. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem: Wenn ich paragraph-Überschriften mit leftmargin
ausrichte, dann wird die erste Zeile des Paragraphen immer frei
gelassen, wenn eine itemize- oder euqation-Umgebung folgt. Die
Ausrichtung soll vertikal aber bündig sein. Wie geht das?

Beispiel:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/36184235/Titlesec-Paragraph-Left-Margin

Code:
\documentclass[]{article}

\usepackage{geometry}
\geometry{a4paper,left=9cm,right=3cm, top=2cm, bottom=3cm}

\usepackage{titlesec}
\titleformat{\paragraph}[leftmargin]{\normalfont\vspace{14pt}\sffamily
\filleft}{\theparagraph}{0em}{}[]
\titlespacing{\paragraph}{15pc}{-0.5pc}{1pc}

\begin{document}
\paragraph{Was versteht man unter einer Draisine bzw. einer
Laufmaschine?}
Die Draisine oder Laufmaschine (so auch der vom Erfinder verwendete
Name) ist ein einspuriges, von Menschenkraft betriebenes Fahrzeug ohne
Pedale, das als Urform des heutigen Fahrrads gilt.
\paragraph{Wie viel ist dreizehn mal acht?}
\begin{equation}
7\times8=8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8+8=56
\end{equation}

\paragraph{Aus welchen Zutaten besteht Schokolade?}
\begin{itemize}
\item Kakao
\item Milch
\item Zucker
\end{itemize}

\end{document}

Würde mich sehr über Ideen freuen,
McForgi


----------

